# Help me decide Sig P226 or Glock 22 or Baby Desert Eagle



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a sturdy, accurate .40 S&W. The primary use will be target shooting and home defense. This will not be a carry gun. Any and all comments welcome. I've shot all three guns before and like them all. The 226 would be my only SA/DA that I would own but I do like it the best of these 3 in SA mode. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The Glock has a great trigger and has a lower bore axsis than the Sig.

Both the Sig and Glock have better holster availability than the Baby Eagle.

Has anyone taught you how to do a trigger reset?


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the SIG and the Glock. They are both very reliable, accurate, and easy to maintain. The trigger pull and recoil are different on these guns so try both to determine which is easiest for you to shoot accurately (I installed a lighter trigger on my Glock). For home defense you might consider a Crimson Trace laser for point and shoot accuracy at night in a combat situation.

If I could only have one it would be the SIG.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> Has anyone taught you how to do a trigger reset?


Not that I know of, what are you referring to? Is it a mechanical process? Do tell.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Baby eagle (Jericho) is basically an enhanced Tanfoglio (EAA Witness in US) and originally used imported Tanfoglio parts. In turn the Tanfoglio is a CZ-75 clone. The main difference is the extended dust cover that gives the Jericho greater control over muzzle flip at the expense of added weight. If this is a feature for you, avoid the lightweight poly version of the Jericho. Heavy steel frame has least felt recoil of 3. Not a fan of the slide mounted safety - redundant on DA/SA, prefer decocker only. Trigger feel is somewhat gritty. (CZ-75 is better with frame mounted safety allowing condition one carry on DA/SA).

SIG has the dreaded high bore axis but also has a great reputation for accuracy. Will be most worst of 3 when shooting strings, but most accurate in slow fire. Trigger on DA/SA has a smooth takeup and breaks clean. Short Reset Trigger (SRT) upgrade does not compensate for high bore axis in shooting strings. DAK versions have a somewhat heavier trigger than SA, but lighter than most DAO. Aluminum framed versions lighter than Jericho. Most expensive of 3.

Glock is striker fired, Glock Safe Action trigger (BATFE classifies as DAO - really partially pre-cocked). Trigger is mushy but with good reset. Low bore axis minimizes flip for good control shooting strings. Popular with Law Enforcement (with G23 current FBI issue in Fobus holsters). For average and small sized hands the grip is crap. The finger grooves force your fingers apart on what is already a thick blocky grip. Controversial for explosive failures - especially .40 - some attribute to unsupported chamber design (additional clearance provides reliable feeding JHP, but Glock seems to have largest gaps). Polymer frame lightest of 3.. most comfortable for extended carry. Do not use reloads or unjacketed rounds in polygonal barrel. Beware claims and denials of obnoxious fanboy base. Cheapest of 3.

SIG in DA/SA would be my choice of the 3 for your range/home purpose. 229 Elite would be option for carry (you shouldn't be shooting strings for SD).

Glock would be best of 3 only if you are considering competition and have large hands, but replace with fully supported barrel (and modify with 15 degree bevel on ejection window for NYPD Phase 3 stoppage solution):

Bar-Sto http://barsto.com (most accurate)
KKM Precision http://www.kkmprecision.com/
Fire Dragon http://www.norecoil.com
Jarvis http://www.jarvis-custom.com
Olympic Arms http://www.olyarms.com
Storm Lake Barrels http://www.stormlakebarrel.com​


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I said go for the Glock. I do have a SIG, but I'm really partial to Glock. G17, G22, G19, G27, SIG P220 SAO. The Glock trigger might be compared to a DAK. Learning how to utilize the reset point on the trigger will lessen the full sweep pull from 5.5lbs to about 3.5lbs for follow up shots. Learning the Glock trigger reset should be the first habit a new Glock owner accomplishes in my opinion. Practice it in your living room without any ammo near you and no magazines in sight. Rack the slide, then pull the trigger and don't let the trigger go forward again, rack the slide again, and ease the trigge3r forward ever so lightly until you feel and hear the click....that's the reset. Now, let the trigger go forward al the way and pull until the striker goes forward...remember how that feels....keeping the trigger back like you did the first time, rack the slide again....ease the trigger forward again until you hear and feel the click...then rack the slide again and pull the trigger from that point and now you know the difference between the long full pull, and the pull from reset.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

1st, I don't like Glucks. They may be good, but not to or for me. 2nd, I believe the Baby Desert Eagle which is based on the CZ75 design and the Sig 226 are both great guns. I have a Witness P which is the same design as the Baby Eagle and a TZ99 which is the same design as the Sig, and love both guns, however I chose the Sig because of the sights that are offered. If the sights on the Baby eagle are the same as my Witness, they are sort of hard to get used to, but the Heine sights that are standard on the Sig are a piece of cake. Heck, I would even choose both of these over a 1911 but only because I like the DA/SA action. Witness' which are the CZ75 design like the Baby Eagle, are giving 1911's a hard time in European IPSC matches.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it where me I'd go with the Sig. The other two are good guns but from my personal experience the Sig just shoots better. I have a 226 in 9mm and love it. Also got a 229 40. Both are spot on when at the range. I shoot longer distance when practicing (30-55 yards) and have no problem keeping groups in 4-5 inches doing my fav six rounds in three targets in six seconds. Six seconds is a lot longer than you think. Most of the people that shoot with me like this will do it in a little over four seconds. That bore axis thing just don't seem to give me any problems with a Sig. I used to use Glocks (G19,17,and 21). I got away from Glock after shooting a good 1911 then finding Sig Sauer and the Sigma Smiths afterward. 

Like I said Glock makes a really good gun. It's just missing some things that I want. I like having a hammer, and that Sig de-cock is way cool in my book. A Glock just don't sit as well in my hand either.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

For strictly a range gun, I would go with the Sig out of those 3. Since it would be for range use, the SA pull would be nice. If you're looking at the Baby Desert Eagle, than you might want to also consider the CZ75 which was mentioned above. I loved the feeling of the CZ when I was looking for my first guns, but wanted to buy guns for defense first, and the trigger reach was a little long for me in DA (I have smaller hands for a guy). Having said that, I would have no problem buying one as a range gun, since DA shooting wouldn't take place very much, if at all. I would personally not purchase a polymer gun that was for range use only, since more weight=greater control. Just a thought. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

glock or sig would both work, depends on what you like.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Glock 22 and a Sig 226 (9mm). The G22 is best for home defense and the P226 is best for target shooting.

Tough question.


----------



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

As baby eagle and glock are about 300$ (~40%) less expensive than the sig, I would go for one of them. 

Now when left to choose between the glock and the baby eagle, personally I'd go with the baby eagle.

Why? Because it fits my hand better. Because it is solid steel and I don't like light plastic/composite guns. Because it is made in israel, and israelis know their weapons. Because it is basically a CZ75. Because even if it was empty you could still kill someone by throwing it at them.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Simple.............buy one of each! :mrgreen: Got an email from Bud's Gun Shop today with a sale on refurbished Glock G22's w/three hi-cap mags & night sights for $399. Not too bad. Buy 'em all then sell what you don't like for a profit. :smt023


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

sticks said:


> As baby eagle and glock are about 300$ (~40%) less expensive than the sig, I would go for one of them.
> 
> Now when left to choose between the glock and the baby eagle, personally I'd go with the baby eagle.
> 
> Why? Because it fits my hand better. Because it is solid steel and I don't like light plastic/composite guns. *Because it is made in israel, and israelis know their weapons.* Because it is basically a CZ75. Because even if it was empty you could still kill someone by throwing it at them.


Is that bolded part why they dropped the Galeal (spelling?) for the M4 even when shown that the M4 is not as reliable overall? :mrgreen:

IMO Glock is the best value, and SIG is the best gun of the three.


----------



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

Why who dropped the galil for m4?

If you're talking about israeli army, they actually ditched the m4 as well for bullpup design weapons.

Why? Ask them. I'm neither Israeli nor in their army.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock model 35
this .40 is made for competition
and has been the gun that won in several competition events


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Oops -- forgot the FNP40! :smt001


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

After all of this, I went out and bought a Taurus Pro 24/7 bi-tone .40. I simply loved the features of this gun above the others on the list. 

1. External safety
2. SA trigger with nice break and minimal reset
3. DA second primer strike capability
4. Ribber Grips are the best "out of the box" grips on any poly handgun
5. Great ergonomic feel, not too thick
6. 15 round capacity
7. Accessory rail
8. Loaded chamber indicator
9. $359.00

Downsides

1. Sights, need to adjust since other guns are 3 dot
2. May be hard to find holsters

I have had two range sessions with it so far and I'm quickly learning the trigger reset and sights. I'm very consistent, shooting in the 4" group range but tend to be a bit low and left. I have 300 rounds through it with no problems. This will soon become my home defense gun.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I voted SIG P226. I own five Glocks and nine SIGs, so I'm quite familiar (and happy) with both brands. I just think the SIG design is safer if you're going to have it in, say a nightstand drawer, where unintended fingers may touch it. IMO, a loaded Glock is inherently dangerous for the untrained because all it takes to fire is a 5.5 lb 3/8" trigger pull. At least the SIG gives you a long, relatively heavy first shot, similar to a DA revolver, which is too heavy and awkward for little fingers. Of course, your personal family situation may be different from mine.

In case you're wondering, my nightstand gun is a 14 + 1 .45 ACP FNP-45. With two spare magazines nearby, that's 43 rounds of 230 grain medicine at my disposal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

sfmittels said:


> I just think the SIG design is safer if you're going to have it in, say a nightstand drawer, where unintended fingers may touch it. IMO, a loaded Glock is inherently dangerous for the untrained because all it takes to fire is a 5.5 lb 3/8" trigger pull.


I'm still shocked by how many times I hear/read this. A firearm is only as safe as its' handler. If one can follow the simple and basic rules of handling a firearm, than one is just as safe as the other.

Also, if there is a chance that "unintended fingers may touch it" then perhaps you should find a better/more secure place for the firearm.

The notion that one firearm is safer than the other based on external safeties or the weight of the trigger pull is completely ridiculous...



> At least the SIG gives you a long, relatively heavy first shot, similar to a DA revolver, *which is too heavy and awkward for little fingers*. Of course, your personal family situation may be different from mine.


That just scares me...

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Don357 said:


> 1st, I don't like *Glucks*. They may be good, but not to or for me. 2nd, I believe the Baby Desert Eagle which is based on the CZ75 design and the Sig 226 are both great guns. I have a Witness P which is the same design as the Baby Eagle and a TZ99 which is the same design as the Sig, and love both guns, however I chose the Sig because of the sights that are offered. If the sights on the Baby eagle are the same as my Witness, they are sort of hard to get used to, but the Heine sights that are standard on the Sig are a piece of cake. Heck, I would even choose both of these over a 1911 but only because I like the DA/SA action. Witness' which are the CZ75 design like the Baby Eagle, are giving 1911's a hard time in European IPSC matches.


Anyone who starts a sentence with naming a manufacturer incorrectly in a failed attempt at humor loses credibility with me.

Block, Gluck etc all fall into this category.

Get the Glock. Lighter, faster trigger, easier to learn system, and proven reliable. Spend more time on ammo and training.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

No offense to team polymer, but I tried several poly guns and they just don't do it for me. I like steel and stainless steel even more. That's why I went with a 45 acp Sig P220 elite stainless. It has the short reset trigger night sights and the rail. I will get the identical gun in a 226 9mm.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> No offense to team polymer, but I tried several poly guns and they just don't do it for me. I like steel and stainless steel even more. That's why I went with a 45 acp Sig P220 elite stainless. It has the short reset trigger night sights and the rail. I will get the identical gun in a 226 9mm.


Different strokes....I like the feel and heft of the all steel , but, for carrying all day....plastic. But to answer the OP, for home defense and not CCW, Sig.:smt023


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

It basically comes down to what you feel most comfortable firing accurately. If the weight, feel, and natural point of aim feel comfortable, then go with the one that is best for you... Let the gun pick you so to speak. I carry a P245, and keep my P226, and P229 as home defense weapons usually.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Glock, Baby Eagle or Sig.. wow.. That's quite a spread. All three world-class weapons.

For carry.. if weight and size are a factor, the spec's alone are helpful.

For something out of the ordinary but super well-built and accurate and just plain cool.. I really like the Baby Desert Eagle.. About as good a CZ action as I've seen.. Check out the write-up at gunblast.com Dang sexy pistol too with the desert-eagle styling on the front with the inverted CZ slide design.

I own a 226.. LOVE it.. but yes, high bore axis muzzle flip.. Glock definitely has the advantage for quick shooting, and possibly the IMI as well.. But the Sig's are super well-built metal frames.. Just to me feels like "more gun", like the eagle.. But if you dig shooting a glock.. Not a bad choice either.

coin toss. :smt023 Get one of each!! hehehe

PS: I bought a CPO Sig (certified pre-owned)... Good way to get into a very good condition Sig that's affordable.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

JustRick said:


> Oops -- forgot the FNP40! :smt001


I have the Browning model of that gun(Pro-40). I have been totally impressed with how it works. It's really accurate and carries well.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I voted Glock for this reason. It is the cheapest.
All three you mentioned are good and all will do the job.
If you have to use it the coppers are gonna get it for a long time.
So let em have the Glock.
No disrespect for Police Officers, but they do like that name.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

So far my opinions tend to agree with the polls that I have participated in. I chose the Sig, but also because the Glock's polygonal barrels have a problem with lead bullets. I like having the option to shoot any bullets that I may have at the time.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted sig but would get the P229


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Slowfire said:


> So far my opinions tend to agree with the polls that I have participated in. I chose the Sig, but also because the Glock's polygonal barrels have a problem with lead bullets. I like having the option to shoot any bullets that I may have at the time.


The Baby Eagle is also made with polygonal rifling except for a short period (2006 i think) when they went to traditional grooves


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I voted for the Sig here. I hate glock so Sig was the obvious choice. The baby eagle does not hold as many rounds, nor do i think it is _as_ reliable as the Sig. really this is just a preference poll, as usual. So my official advice to you would be to buy the one that YOU like best. You're the one who is going to be stuck with it...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sig is still way out front still eh? I guess people are seeing that bore axis stuff is about as useful a term as stopping power:anim_lol:


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Let me help you decide!*


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

let me put it this way..as blunt as it is..The SIG P226 is the king of all..period..Any Questions?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Sig is one of the best around. That would be my choice, hands down.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you decide???
If you are looking for a CPO drop me a PM I know some good deals out there! :smt1099


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*so, what did you buy?*



Dsig1 said:


> I'm looking for a sturdy, accurate .40 S&W. The primary use will be target shooting and home defense. This will not be a carry gun. Any and all comments welcome. I've shot all three guns before and like them all. The 226 would be my only SA/DA that I would own but I do like it the best of these 3 in SA mode. Thanks for any suggestions.


Like MauiWowie22 says, "Did you decide???"
its been a year, I hope you got the Sig.


----------



## skibum2 (Jun 18, 2009)

jc27310 said:


> Like MauiWowie22 says, "Did you decide???"
> its been a year, I hope you got the Sig.


See Post #18.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*you mean I had to read the posts?*



skibum2 said:


> See Post #18.


LOL... way back on page one huh?
<

Thanks skibum2!


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

*HHelp me decide Sig P226 or Glock 22 or Baby Desert Eagle*

I voted Sig P226, but I'd like to add one to the list. I bought a SP2022 2 months ago, and it's now my favorite Sig, not to mention my favorite handgun ever. Plus, it's more affordable than the others.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hands down*

Go with the SIG!


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i just purchased the baby eagle and absolutely love it.. it its great in my hand and its accurate


----------



## SuperDave (May 19, 2007)

I've only have 1 gun but I've held the sig p229 in a .40 SW at the gun store about....oh 1272 times this past month:mrgreen:. Something about the sig feels so right in my hand and I love the decocker and SA option for target shooting. I've only recently come to appreciate glocks but if it was "me" I'd go Sig P229 in .40 SW


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I really, really like my SIG P226 Elite .40, but lately I have become even more attached to my CZ P06 .40.


----------



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

I would picked the sig p226 because it's smooth like a Cadillac and it's going to be my 2nd handgun that I am going to get in .40 cal. Good luck!:smt067


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

Go SIG or GLock. 

If you baby your guns or a scratch is going to drive you insane go Glock...

Otherwise SIG.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm new, but I'm sure you know my vote already.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I said Sig, but its really up to which one you will carry and shoot well... 
Just my .02


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't vote because I feel all 3 are great guns. I have a sig and a baby eagle and enjoy shooting both. I don't have a glock (yet) but have shot plenty and love them. So either direction you go with is a good one


----------

